# Running a Tivo Bolt (and Bolt+) without cablecard or a Tivo subscription.



## wcaspe (Sep 17, 2004)

I am canceling Comcast tomorrow. I have had enough. I will return the cable cards.
I am canceling my Tivo subscriptions as they time out. They are not the company they used to be, and Apple TV + Youtube TV will give me everything I need with less hassle.

Has anyone had success streaming the programming off their Tivo Bolt or Bolt + without a cablecard or Tivo subscription? I won't get new recordings, and that is fine. My wife will want to stream stuff that she has already recorded. Streaming is watching between Tivo's in the house, or directly from the Tivo to its attached TV.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wcaspe said:


> Streaming is watching between Tivo's in the house, or directly from the Tivo to its attached TV.


No, streaming is only the former.

Sans TiVo service plan you'll still be able to view previously recorded content stored on the DVR directly via the TV connected to its video output; once a box loses its service plan, streaming is no longer possible.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

The Bolt, although not the Bolt +, can be configured for over the air reception. If you have reasonable reception from an antenna, it might be worth considering to keep the service plan on the Bolt for some DVR capability- at a minimum, to at least evaluate while the Bolt subscription "times out". 

Unlike the OTT services from Apple TV, over the air programming is free. The combination of OTT services and OTA may be enough for your television needs (it is for us).


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

wcaspe said:


> and Apple TV + Youtube TV will give me everything I need with less hassle.


As long as your Apple TV + Youtube TV combo allows you to stream content between rooms without the need for a TiVo, then you're all set. If that combo doesn't allow for that, then you'll still need to pay for your TiVo subscriptions.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wcaspe said:


> Has anyone had success streaming the programming off their Tivo Bolt or Bolt + without a cablecard or Tivo subscription? I won't get new recordings, and that is fine. My wife will want to stream stuff that she has already recorded. Streaming is watching between Tivo's in the house, or directly from the Tivo to its attached TV.


As krkaufman indicated, you have to have a TiVo subscription to stream. As long as the content is not copy protected, you can download it to a PC and find another means of playing it (does AppleTV have a means to stream from a PC?). Or you can maintain your TiVo subscriptions, until she has watched all of the shows (or alternatively transfer the shows to the other TiVo ahead of cancelling the subscription since you can watch shows already on the TiVo without a subscription)

Scott


----------



## rosest (Jan 31, 2005)

I was going to ask a couple of related questions, so I guess I'll ask them here, although I think I now know the answers.

I've just ordered a new Bolt via their summer subscription transfer program. 

1) Is there anyway to move my copyrighted recorded programs from the old system to the new? I'm guessing the answer is no, even with pyTivo or KMTTG. I've already copied the non-copyright material to my computer.

2) Once the transferred subscription times out on the old device, can I connect that system to my Ethernet and watch its material from the other Tivo? It sounds like, from an earlier post here, that won't work, either.

Thanks, Stan


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rosest said:


> I was going to ask a couple of related questions, so I guess I'll ask them here, although I think I now know the answers.
> 
> I've just ordered a new Bolt via their summer subscription transfer program.
> 
> ...


Correct on both counts. The copy-protected content (and any other content still on the box) can be viewed sans subscription only via the box's video outputs.


----------

